# Anybody test their ph lately?



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I noticed today that the tap waters ph level is higher thank normal. I'm getting a reading of 8. Last I checked (months ago) it was sitting around 7.7. 

I'm just wondering if anyone else has similar results. 

I'm located in the west end part of mississauga.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

planter said:


> I noticed today that the tap waters ph level is higher thank normal. I'm getting a reading of 8. Last I checked (months ago) it was sitting around 7.7.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone else has similar results.
> 
> I'm located in the west end part of mississauga.


Hey Planter ! So I called a family member of mine who knows all about this stuff. Especially peel region. So it was explained to me that 7.7- 8 pH is still considered acceptable in terms of drinking water. You will see these minor fluctuations for reasons such as temperature and disinfectant etc.

Crappy for our fish , but still good for us to drink ! hope that helps


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi UsAndThem thanks for the info and while I realize that the water is safe to drink, I posted this just to confirm if the readings I'm getting coincides with the result of others. I wasn't aware of the large ph swing and I've since reduced the percentage of water I usually change.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

planter said:


> Hi UsAndThem thanks for the info and while I realize that the water is safe to drink, I posted this just to confirm if the readings I'm getting coincides with the result of others. I wasn't aware of the large ph swing and I've since reduced the percentage of water I usually change.


I imagine it would be safe for most fish , shrimp may not like it too much !


----------



## DiscusAngels (Dec 12, 2017)

In my area the Ph is usually is a bit lower so I alway age the water in the bucket for about a day before adding that to the tank, it stabilized the Ph to about 7.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I age my water as well for my discus my PH never hits 7 unless I inject c02


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Glad you posted this as I've been meaning to check. 

At York Mills and Leslie

PH is 8
Ammonia .5
Nitrate is 5


----------

